# SQUID, Proxy

## tebers

Hi, 

i have emerged squid and looking for further docs how to build and running it up with gentoo ?

I have the docs reading from www.squid-cache.org and there in the user manuals it is written that 

squid would be in /usr/local/squid/... etc.

but there it is not after the emerge. Anyone out there to enlighten me ?

Thorsten

----------

## mb

a

```
find / -name "squid"
```

will enlighten you   :Wink: 

----------

## tebers

I did your tip and get this result:

/var/tmp/portage/squid-2.4.6/temp/squid

/var/tmp/portage/squid-2.4.6-r1/temp/squid

/var/cache/squid

/var/log/squid

/etc/conf.d/squid

/etc/init.d/squid

/etc/pam.d/squid

/etc/squid

/usr/lib/squid

/usr/sbin/squid

/usr/portage/net-www/squid

/mnt/.init.d/after/squid

/mnt/.init.d/after/checkroot/squid

/mnt/.init.d/before/squid

/mnt/.init.d/before/local/squid

/mnt/.init.d/need/net/squid

so i assume it is in /usr/sbin/squid.

Why is that like this ?

I often find installation docs  to /usr/local/...

shall I do a link to tis , where can I get more infos about such ?

anyway , I am still impressed by gentoo and as well to the fast responses I get here in the forums. I think here will grow up a nice and big communitiy

Thorsten

----------

## klieber

 *tebers wrote:*   

> so i assume it is in /usr/sbin/squid.

 

Um...it shouldn't be.  /usr/sbin/squid should be a binary -- not a directory.  If it is a directory, that's a bug/problem.  

By design, /usr/sbin is where all binaries go that only super-users should be able to run.  (/usr/bin is for the unwashed masses)

Docs *should* go in either /usr/local/docs/ or /usr/share/docs/ or just /usr/docs/, depending on the distro and what kind of doc it is.  (You'll want to read the FHS guidelines if you're super curious about where things should go)

Getting back to your question, however, it sounds like you may not have any squid docs installed for whatever reason.  (might be a bug)

However, the docs should be similar or identical to the ones you've already looked at on squid-cache.org.  Not sure you'll find anything better in the local documentation.

--kurt

----------

## tebers

well i will check tomorrow at work again and report if its a binary or a directoy.

where can I  get the FHS guidelines ?

thanx

thorsten

----------

## klieber

 *tebers wrote:*   

> where can I  get the FHS guidelines ?

 

You can get them here.  I hope you like pain.  :Smile:   The documents, while informative and worthwhile reading, are not all that envigorating.  They're about as exciting as sitting around watching the paint dry.

--kurt

----------

## tebers

Thanks for the fhs link . and by teh way

/usr/bin/squid is binary  :Smile: 

I will let you know if i have been entertained enough with the reading of fhs.

Anyway i had a little smile on my face reading your remark.

Thorsten

----------

